# Redfoot FOOD!



## Redfoot NERD (May 13, 2008)

The first of the 'Rose of Sharon'.. Hibiscus Althea - "Rose Chiffon"..












Lavender.. White.. Blue.. Purple.. Violet.. Pink.. Bluebird.. yet to come!

Leaves and blooms rich in Calcium.


----------



## cvalda (May 14, 2008)

beautiful! i need to invest in a hibiscus!


----------



## JustAnja (May 14, 2008)

I have some Rose of Sharon and another type of Hibiscus seeds that I need to start. A friend in MI gave me a bunch of seeds. Beautiful bloom.


----------



## Jacqui (May 14, 2008)

Dang almost makes me want to move. Here most of the Hibiscus are barely starting to show leaf buds and yours are in full bloom.


----------



## JustAnja (May 14, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Dang almost makes me want to move. Here most of the Hibiscus are barely starting to show leaf buds and yours are in full bloom.




I AM moving south in August


----------



## Crazy1 (May 14, 2008)

Nice blossom Terry the "Rose Chiffon" is beautiful. It looks so delecate. How old is your plant? is it potted in the ground or in a pot?
I need to look into this type more. I'll have to post some pics of my Hibiscus. I do not have the Rose of Sharon but I have double blossoms and several nice colors.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 14, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Nice blossom Terry the "Rose Chiffon" is beautiful. It looks so delecate. How old is your plant? is it potted in the ground or in a pot?
> I need to look into this type more. I'll have to post some pics of my Hibiscus. I do not have the Rose of Sharon but I have double blossoms and several nice colors.



Thanks Robyn,

The "Rose Chiffon" is a new plant that I transplanted last week. It is one of the "Proven Winners" 'brand'(?).. that came from a nursery in FL.. so they were well-budded when I bought them over the past couple of weeks..






I have 2 of the 'Lavender' that I expect will start blooming this week-end. They came in 3 gal. containers and are now in the ground. 

Hibiscus [ as I understand ] are the "Hardy" ( down to -20F ) 'Rose of Sharon' - a "shrub" that grows 8-10' tall.. - Perennial "bush" that sometimes have 8" blooms and grow 4' 'round.. and a 'Tropical' ( 40F min. ) that has large leaves and blooms and the multi-colors / double blooms.. [ from last year ]..






Which do you have Robyn? Be sure and post pics!

The only 'Tropical' I have now is this one.. I call it "Sunburst".. I got it last year and it has been kept indoors [ 5 gal. potted.. 2 nice plants in one actually ] once the temps got into the 50's at night. I just love these colors..











I'll "propagate" a start for you if you like.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 14, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Dang almost makes me want to move. Here most of the Hibiscus are barely starting to show leaf buds and yours are in full bloom.
> ...



How far South Anja ?.. no more 'snow-shoes' ? -


----------



## cvalda (May 14, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> I AM moving south in August



I am wholeheartedly against this, Anja. I just won't have it! No nee no no no! Can I have your tortoises?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 14, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Dang almost makes me want to move. Here most of the Hibiscus are barely starting to show leaf buds and yours are in full bloom.
> ...



Have no idea how I 'replied' twice.. sorry!


----------



## terryo (May 14, 2008)

Here in NY, my Rose of Shannon is just starting to get leaves. Why does that picture say Rose of Sharon? Is that different from the Rose of Shannon? The leaves look the same.


----------



## terryo (May 14, 2008)

Wait a minute................I just looked it up. I can't believe I have been calling it a Rose of Shannon all these years, and it is called a Rose of Sharon. Too many kids, too many pets, ...........What is wrong with me?????????


----------



## Jacqui (May 14, 2008)

The Sunburst one is absolutely gorgeous with it's bright colors.

Terryo are they maybe the same plant and folks just mis-said or remembered the correct call name?

I have always wanted to see (other than in pictures) a long term Althea (Rose of Sharon) that are the three bloom colors on one bush. Do one of you have one by any chance? 

So for you lucky's in the warmer states, are your hardy hibiscus' up? That's about the only thing I dislike about mine is here they won't even start leafing for several more weeks.


----------



## terryo (May 14, 2008)

If you wait a while, I will post a picture of mine. There are three different colors. There is a lady in my neighborhood who has them as a "living fence". They are over 7 feet high. All have different colors. Right now we are just getting leaves, which are still very small. It is freezing now....53 degrees. Well, not freezing....but I am cold. Brrrrr.....


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 14, 2008)

Jacqui I've not seen or heard of a 'multi-colored' Althea. I did have a 'Tropical' that [ come to find out ] had 2 different "root-systems" in the same pot.. and it bloomed red and yellow.

I do have 3 'Hardy' Hibiscus outside of the redfoot enclosure.. they were pruned to about 2 inches right after the last hard freeze.. and are 8"-10" now.

I have 'several' Althea planted in the outside enclosure.. and have been { almost } assured that I will have 'cross-pollination' which could produce "who-knows-what!".

I have a neighboor that has a Rose of Sharon "wall".. I'll get pics ASAP - all purple!

This is not our home.. but take a look at this "shrub"!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 14, 2008)

I just ran out and took these..

This 'Hardy' was pruned to 2" about a month ago. It has a fence around it because of it's location..

side view..






top view..






And the "Lavender Chiffon" ready to bloom..






SPRING is upon us..



Thank you Lord...


----------



## terryo (May 14, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> I just ran out and took these..
> 
> This 'Hardy' was pruned to 2" about a month ago. It has a fence around it because of it's location..
> 
> ...



The one I have in my yard has three color flowers...white, pink, and a very light purple (or blue). I don't know how it got that way. My friend gave me a little one that grew from fallen seeds from her big one. The one that my neighbor has which is all around her yard, like a living fence, also has different color flowers. Right now nothing here is in bloom. When it does I will post a picture.


----------



## Jacqui (May 14, 2008)

The "walls" both of you get to see must be very beautiful. The althea/rose of Sharon bush around here is a little too fragile (unable to easily with stand our winters) to create a "wall". However, have saw several "walls" of lilacs.

The three in one are on one root system. They graft the different varieties together.


Hey that's not a bush it's a tree!


----------



## Jacqui (May 14, 2008)

terryo said:


> The one I have in my yard has three color flowers...white, pink, and a very light purple (or blue). I don't know how it got that way. My friend gave me a little one that grew from fallen seeds from her big one.



Now see, I always had heard they were three varieties grafted onto one root stock.


----------



## terryo (May 14, 2008)

I really don't know how it happens. My friend said it has something to do with the soil. Mine was very little when I got it. I never pruned it, I just let it grow. The person that I got it from .....her's also has three different colors. She gave me a little one that was growing right next to hers. Now every Spring I find loads of little one's growing near mine, so I am thinking they drop seeds. The little one's I put in my tortoise enclosure, and he munches on them.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (May 20, 2008)

Before....







and after.


----------



## Jacqui (May 21, 2008)

Now that is a pretty one. Maybe the red will make the Redfoot even redder.   Wellll, they do say you are what you eat.


----------

